# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  muy interesante Creo

## Carlos

[/b][b][i]

----------


## Kamion

Buenos dias Carlos. Sueco es una lengua bastante dif

----------


## Carlos

[quote="Kamion"]Me gusta que quieres a muchos amigos (amigas?  ::  ) de Escandinavia. Cuando vas a aprender sueco?  
amigos y amigas has dicho, bueno. . . . . . .cuando todas loas personas son feminino se dice amigas, pero si hay hombres y mujeres, por ejemplo. . . . . 100 mujeres y s

----------


## Carlos

pero no es igual dif

----------


## julia95

Estoy en acuerdo con lo que tu dijiste, Carlos.  Mejor aprender en escuela que por Internet.   Aunque no se hablar muy bien en espa

----------


## Dogboy182

Wow ! Jag visste inte att dom pratade spanska i skandinavien !!
Vi h

----------


## Zhenya

H

----------

h

----------

